# Sons' first deer



## GAJoe (Nov 12, 2017)

He topped my best. 18 & 3/4" outside. His Grand-dad took him on the hunt opening day evening. After the shot they could find no sign of a hit and failing light ended the search. I went looking the next day and searched based on the details that they provided. Yesterday I came across the remains of the body on the edge of a pasture close by. It was picked to the bone and sinew shredded, but no head in sight. An hour of combing the new area I found it's head in the woods partly covered in the fallen leaves. Amazing how fast the coyotes and weather had taken it's toll but I had walked that very path the weekend before the hunt putting up a ladder stand.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice one.  Congrats on the recovery - good memories of the hunt with grand-dad.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

Never give up, congrats!


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks guys!



wvdawg said:


> Nice one.  Congrats on the recovery - good memories of the hunt with grand-dad.



And as it turned out I got in on the memory by being the one to find evidence that he got it and searching until I found it's head. Boy I'm glad mother nature did a good job cleaning it already.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 14, 2017)

That's a nice 1 for sure. Glad you were able to find the head.


----------



## bany (Nov 17, 2017)

Good for him! Too bad it was lost but nice recovery


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## riskyb (Apr 19, 2018)

Good deer congrats


----------

